# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  عاااجل وحصرى : القلعة الحمراء تلبس حلة زاهية .. صور حديثة

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## سامرين

*ههههههههههههه.. احلى مافى الصور الختم
شوكة حوت لاتتبلع لاتفوت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب كولا المبدع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ههههههههههههه.. احلى مافى الصور الختم
شوكة حوت لاتتبلع لاتفوت




اها تاني بيقصوها كيف بس ؟؟

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ههههههههههههه.. احلى مافى الصور الختم
شوكة حوت لاتتبلع لاتفوت



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*يا حلاوة المنظر و روعة المشهد . مالصفوة لازم تكون كِدى .
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور جدا حبيبنا كولا
البطارية حلال عليك !
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مشكور كولا ونتمنى عودة القلعة الحمراء إلى سابق عهدها مفخرة تسر الناظرين
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا كولا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*والله عجيييب يـــ كولا ودائمآ مع الحدث نتمنى لك التوفيق 

همسه : والله الختم م بقدرو يقطعوا ابدعتا 
*

----------


## كباشي

*تسلم كولا على الروعة
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*تسلم الحبيب الرائع كولا والله كلك إبداااااااااااااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*مشكور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ههههههههههههه.. احلى مافى الصور الختم
شوكة حوت لاتتبلع لاتفوت





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور جدا حبيبنا كولا
البطارية حلال عليك !





البسمع بيقول بطارية طيارة ..
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وكمان ياريت تبدل الختم 


القعله صارت زاهيه 
بس النجيله لسه يا ها النجيله ام خصل 
والكراسي يا كولا ليه ما صورتها لينا خاصه الناحيه الشماليه 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

وكمان ياريت تبدل الختم 


القعله صارت زاهيه 
بس النجيله لسه يا ها النجيله ام خصل 
والكراسي يا كولا ليه ما صورتها لينا خاصه الناحيه الشماليه 





ابدل الختم بشنووووووووووووو ؟؟

+


الكراسى باقى فيها بسيط بكرة حتكتمل اللوحة وما حيكون فى كرسى مفقود
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

و
والكراسي يا كولا ليه ما صورتها لينا خاصه الناحيه الشماليه 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*معلومات الموضوع 	 		 			 			 				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 23 (2 من الأعضاء و 21 زائر)

KOLA MOHAMMED,احمر مكة



 		الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 47‏ابو دعاء,‏ياسر صديق,‏الصادق هبانى,‏farandakas,‏سيف الدين المقبول,‏Jamal Balal,‏حاكم خيرى حاكم,‏ود الدمام,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,‏محمد سيف الإسلام,‏majedsiddig,‏الشوق غلاب,‏محمد السنوس,‏علي ابراهيم الجنيد,‏الزبير,‏سامرين,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏هيثم مبارك,‏الدلميت,‏علي سنجة,‏د.فاضل,‏الدسكو,‏امام اباتي,‏عباس التنقر,‏ابراهيم تاج الدين,‏ودالعقيد,‏ارخبيل,‏ناصر صلاح الدين,‏فراس الشفيع,‏Abu - Khalid,‏ali sirag,‏hafezZAREEF,‏مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,‏az3d,‏محمد النادر,‏كباشي,‏هشام احمدموسى,‏ayman akoud,‏samiosman,‏ود الباقر,‏zalnoon,‏شيبا,‏KING1,‏نابلسى المريخابى,‏KOLA MOHAMMED,‏احمر مكة
*

----------


## مرتضي الطيب

* ماشاء الله صور تسر العين ... لكن الختم كان يكون أكثر شفافية ... ولامش كدا ياكولا  
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*كولا يا فنان. 
مشكور يا حبيب.
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*ماشاء الله مناظر تسر النفس
دعواتكم لمن نفذ العمل ودعمه ماديا ومعنويا 
مع امنيات طرد الحضرى شر طردة
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

ماشاء الله مناظر تسر النفس
دعواتكم لمن نفذ العمل ودعمه ماديا ومعنويا 
مع امنيات طرد الحضرى شر طردة




مفروض يكون عرس كولا في القلعة الحمراء تكريما لهذا الشبل 

ولعة 
يا الدلميت البطارية لا تنازل عنها 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

البسمع بيقول بطارية طيارة ..



انت بس كان شايف انها قليلة عليك جيبا راجعة !
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					


مفروض يكون عرس كولا في القلعة الحمراء تكريما لهذا الشبل 

ولعة 
يا الدلميت البطارية لا تنازل عنها 




عبس الزول دا اجتهادو كلو عشان ننسي البطارية .. حقو تتنازلوا عنها
طبعا القرار دا حصري علي الدكتورة سامرين
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					


مفروض يكون عرس كولا في القلعة الحمراء تكريما لهذا الشبل 

ولعة 
يا الدلميت البطارية لا تنازل عنها 










شبل شنو يا حبيب دا دفعة اليجا تانا
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

عبس الزول دا اجتهادو كلو عشان ننسي البطارية .. حقو تتنازلوا عنها
طبعا القرار دا حصري علي الدكتورة سامرين









يا كولا الناس ديل يقعدوا يذلوا فيك بالبطارية دي . . .  رسل لي موديلا و انا أرسل ليك 5 بطاريات تديهم 2 و تحتفظ بي 3 عندك احتياطي
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

شبل شنو يا حبيب دا دفعة اليجا تانا



 كولا لو رسل ليك موديل  بطارية برضو بنقول ليه انت شغال لينا ببطارية عمو الحوشابي كده اوووووووووووووووب وكده اوبييييييييييييين 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا كولا الناس ديل يقعدوا يذلوا فيك بالبطارية دي . . .  رسل لي موديلا و انا أرسل ليك 5 بطاريات تديهم 2 و تحتفظ بي 3 عندك احتياطي



خليهم عشرة بس
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

معلومات الموضوع

                                                         الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 23 (2 من الأعضاء و 21 زائر)

KOLA MOHAMMED,احمر مكة 



         الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 47


‏ابو دعاء,‏ياسر صديق,‏الصادق هبانى,‏farandakas,‏سيف الدين المقبول,‏Jamal Balal,‏حاكم خيرى حاكم,‏ود الدمام,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,‏محمد سيف الإسلام,‏majedsiddig,‏الشوق غلاب,‏محمد السنوس,‏علي ابراهيم الجنيد,‏الزبير,‏سامرين,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏هيثم مبارك,‏الدلميت,‏علي سنجة,‏د.فاضل,‏الدسكو,‏امام اباتي,‏عباس التنقر,‏ابراهيم تاج الدين,‏ودالعقيد,‏ارخبيل,‏ناصر صلاح الدين,‏فراس الشفيع,‏Abu - Khalid,‏ali sirag,‏hafezZAREEF,‏مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,‏az3d,‏محمد النادر,‏كباشي,‏هشام احمدموسى,‏ayman akoud,‏samiosman,‏ود الباقر,‏zalnoon,‏شيبا,‏KING1,‏نابلسى المريخابى,‏KOLA MOHAMMED,‏احمر مكة 




يا كولا بالغت والله علمت الناس دى كلها الشمارات كانت تخليهم أزوروا  قلعة الجمال والبسط والمطر ويروا بأنفسهم الإبداع
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

خليهم عشرة بس








تأمر يا دفعة . . . غالي و الطلب رخيص
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله مع عودة جمال عاد الجمال
مشكوووووور المبدع كولا
*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*اللهم أحفظ الزعيم والقلعة الحمراء والصفوة وحبيبنا الغالي والي الجمال من كيد الحاقدين والحاسدين ولكم مودتي بلا حدود مريخاب احبكم
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*دقر يا عين ــ عين الحسود فيها عود ــ ما شاء الله تبارك الله ــ اللهم زد وبارك .. حلوين يالصفوه .. الجمال ما هو طبعكم واصلكم
*

----------


## ezzeo

*على النجيلةجلسنا  ... !!!!!!!!!!


على النجيلة ،، جلسنا
طربنا وإتآنسنا
عن الهوى إتحادثنا 
قضينا ليلة لذيذة
نراها برهة وجيزة
قضينا ليلة جميلة
نراها برهة وجيزة
قلوبنا فيها طموحة
نفوسنا فيها عزيزة
حبيبنا كان فى السهرة
وديع لطيف كالزهرة
لما الكواكب غابت
الاجتماع انفضه
على النجيلة جلسنا
طربنا وإتآنسنا
عن الهوى اتحادثنا
فنانا .. اروع فنه
حكى لنا اشياء عنه
خلى الزهور فى الروضة
حيرانه غارت منو
فى الخميلة حلوسنا 
أسعدنا بيها نفوسنا
من المدام العنبي
شربنا صافى كوؤسنا
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ههههههههههههه.. احلى مافى الصور الختم
شوكة حوت لاتتبلع لاتفوت



ياخى لكن الختم ما بتو فى نص الصورة قولى ليه ينزول تحت فى الركن 
انا غلطاااااااان القلت كرمو
                        	*

----------

